

Sta.li - Statically-linked Linux - yankcrime
http://sta.li/

======
bediger4000
Unfortunately, Sta.li looks like nothing's happened to it since 2010. That's
too bad: something like Sta.li could shake up the convergence on the bland and
bloated that most "mainstream" Linux distros seem to encounter. Also, we'd get
to experience if dynamic or static linking feels faster.

